# Walk-in clinic with western doctors



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Can you please recommend a good walk-in clinic with western doctors? Thanks.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

no recommendation?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> no recommendation?


As it is Saturday it is possible that most members are just not online as they are busy doing other things. 
You need to be patient. I am sure someone will answer you before long.

Veronica


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

you dont mention what part of town you are on.
what does the western part have to do with anything?
are eastern doctors not as capable?
I could mention a few good ones but the doctors are eastern so I wont.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Most GPs require an appointment and few places are open on a Saturday. As has been pointed out you haven't said which part of town you are in so it's rather hard to make a recommendation.

-


----------



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

hi everyone!
we'll be moving soon to dubai and we have one baby 6 months and a 3 yr old could anyone recomond a good pediatritian in the springs area?


----------



## trillian001 (Nov 3, 2008)

you can always try the city hospital - lots of brilliant doctors - western and other!! New hospital - friend had op there - high quality pre and after care..and her docs were fab. Sure you can try a walk in.


----------



## cazyindubai (Feb 18, 2009)

dubai london clinic is your best bet


----------



## doctorjon (Apr 27, 2008)

"Easy Access Clinic" at the American Hospital


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

If she's still around, Dr. Rundell at GMC on Beach Road (above McGrudy's) was fatnastic. 04 434 5959. Call for an appt. I don't think drop-ins are an option.


----------



## zootycoon (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi.
Anyone know of an American Dermatologist ( Med school and Residency training in US with board ceretification ) practising in Dubai or other close by Emirates.
Appreciate your help.


----------

